# Finding a right cube



## littlejkim (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi, i'm a current cuber with a time of 1:03 (avg using Fridrich method with a Cube for you Glow in the dark DIY. After using the cube, I decided to get another one (for christmas). I was thinking about 3 cubes (max is 3): Type A 3x3x3 DIY Cube(I) (I believe this is the old type a, correct me if I'm wrong), Type C 3x3x3 DIY Cube(I), and Type D 3x3x3 Cube(I). I would like to ask, 1.) Are these cubes good? 
2.)Could I possibly make a hybrid?
3.)Are there better cubes out there? (on cube4you.com only)

Thanks


----------



## yeee707 (Dec 15, 2009)

I personally don't like the type A I because it pops quite a bit on me. But that's just me. I really like the new type A III because it's made to almost never pop and it's fast. Doesn't cut corners that well though. The F II is also good, fast, doesn't pop much, and cuts corners. C II seems to be good, though I don't use it as much.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 15, 2009)

i use a C4U speedcube, and i am presently surprised, i was able to loosen it without the pieces constantly popping out, and when it was tight, it still turned well. It has great cutting ability, but is slightly slower then other models ive seen


----------



## littlejkim (Dec 15, 2009)

Hmmmm. I don't like the new type a's because of the centers and edges (they look fragile) I want F diy but all of them are out of stock  I guess i'll get a old type a, type c diy, and a type d I. What do you guys think?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 15, 2009)

I use a type A with Rubik's cubies. I average about 13. Just experiment a little. Also, type C's come recommended by a lot of people, I like mine, but I use it for one-handed (and it works like a charm). I've used type A's ever since I started cubing, but hey, it's all preference. I think that A, C, and D are good cubes to start on.


----------



## littlejkim (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks, I think I'll get those three plus some type a screws. Are there no diy's for type D's?


----------



## littlejkim (Dec 15, 2009)

Ohh darn I want a blue Type F but there all out.. crud


----------



## littlejkim (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh, hey do you know any other diy cubes? cause I don't want to buy a boxed cube (type d)??


----------



## DavidSanders (Dec 15, 2009)

Definitely do not get the type D. I would advise a type F II or C II instead of that. You might even want to drop the type A. The cube I am most satisfied with is the type C, so definitely stick with that.


----------



## Higuy (Dec 15, 2009)

Type cII, c, FII, F, A, AII, AIII, AV, Tai Yan II, and many other cubes are all great speed cubes, just experiment a bit and find the cube that's right for you.


----------



## littlejkim (Dec 15, 2009)

I think I'll keep the old type A because of the recommended core. So, if I drop the old type A, what will I put in?


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 15, 2009)

New A II


----------



## blade740 (Dec 15, 2009)

It's easy to find a right cube. Every cube you find in stores is a right cube. I had to take mine apart to convert it to a left-handed cube.


----------



## littlejkim (Dec 15, 2009)

Type F I vs. Type F II 
Choose please


----------



## littlejkim (Dec 15, 2009)

I meant a right cube for me


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 15, 2009)

How would we know what cube is right for you when we aren't you?


----------



## littlejkim (Dec 15, 2009)

I was asking for information so I can choose the right cube for me. Sorry, my mistake


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 15, 2009)

type c never fails you.

or you could just use Jesus cube.


----------



## Yichen (Dec 15, 2009)

for beginner....i think type c is better, type A new 3rd model is also a very good cube


----------



## littlejkim (Dec 15, 2009)

hmm... so overall I'll get...
1) Type A DIY (I) (a.k.a. old type a) http://cube4you.com/product-571.html
2) Type C DIY (I) http://cube4you.com/product-561.html
3) Type F (II) http://cube4you.com/product-566.html
4) Type A DIY (II) http://cube4you.com/product-573.html


----------



## Yichen (Dec 15, 2009)

Type A DIY (II) always pop.....


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 15, 2009)

Yichen said:


> Type A DIY (II) always pop.....



Does yours have tracks? I'm talking about the one without tracks.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 15, 2009)

type d is for beginners.


----------



## Windangle (Dec 15, 2009)

Type A I is too old，and a bit heavy 。It is a classic structrue。I prefer a Type A V,it doesn't pop。is a very good cube。In China，more and more cubers use the Type A V


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 15, 2009)

C4U brand speedcube. http://lubethecube.com/cubescorecards.html look through the score cards


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 15, 2009)

C4Y CUBES FTW!


----------



## magicsquares (Dec 17, 2009)

I recently ordered a Type C II and I modified it by changing the core and screws to the cube4you ones (lubethecube.com's idea). It's really good. The Old Type A pales in comparison to it. They say Type F is good but its quality deteriorates over time.


----------



## ManasijV (Dec 17, 2009)

If I averaged 1 minute I wouldn't worry so much about what cube I use.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 17, 2009)

AndyRoo789 said:


> C4Y CUBES FTW!



C4U-s wear off really fast..

I had a very nice c4u brand cube and it got very bad in just 2-3 months...

Now I have AII which is much better than the c4u was at the beginning. Hope that they won't die.


----------



## Edward (Dec 17, 2009)

Find an epic storebought (must be good out of the box). break in a bit. Lube. 
Lather rinse but don't repeat.

I only say this because it works for me every time. Results may vary.


----------



## nmliutao (Dec 17, 2009)

Higuy said:


> Type cII, c, FII, F, A, AII, AIII, AV, Tai Yan II, and many other cubes are all great speed cubes, just experiment a bit and find the cube that's right for you.



you are right.there are many great cubes in China.we have many choose.but i think that is Da Yan .not Tai Yan.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 17, 2009)

i would reccomend the type f, you can find it on cube4you for about 7 dollars


----------



## TEGTaylor (Dec 17, 2009)

Higuy said:


> Type cII, c, FII, *F*, A, *AII*, *AIII*, AV, Tai Yan II, and many other cubes are all great speed cubes, just experiment a bit and find the cube that's right for you.



take out the stuff that is bold-ed and those are my personal favorites, oh plus edisons and JSKs


----------

